

Facebook hackathon special airs on MTV tonight - alex1
http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1660828/facebook-diary-hack-a-thon.jhtml

======
helium
A documentary about geeks coding all night on MTV. Man, how the world has
changed.

~~~
ChrisAnn
Agreed. I'm still confused how they are going to make this interesting to the
masses... Hell, even watching Coders code as a Coder can be dull.

~~~
robryan
Easy, just focus on everything going on except the actual code, just people
talking about some of the stuff they are doing at a more basic high level and
how it fits into users ever day usage of the site. That and looks like the
random fun going on around people doing work.

------
almost_usual
This could have easily been an April fools joke

------
daimyoyo
Will this be available online?(of course it will, I mean legally) No
cable/dish for me.

------
koko775
Hey, it's mkilgore! :D Surreal seeing people I know on the trailer.

------
wca4a
the meek will inherit the earth

